# HDMI cables



## DAE06 (May 29, 2008)

What length do they make in HDMI cables. Is there a place that will make them any length?onder:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Check out Blue Jeans Cable. They have great products, and offer many lengths. Monoprice is another one that has a big offereing. Don't buy Monster.


----------



## DAE06 (May 29, 2008)

Will do, Thanks


----------

